# garden hose water spillage: damage to pipes, huge water bill?



## cluelessDIYer (Jun 26, 2010)

I accidentally left the water spigot for the garden hose on overnight! The spray nozzle doesn't allow water to flow unless you press the trigger, so no water escaped the from the nozzle. My questions are: what happens to water flow if it is not escaping from the nozzle? Does it harm pipes? AND Is my water bill going to be astronomical? No leaking seems to have happened at the actual spigot, however, there appears to be some leaking where the hose is attached to the storage wheel ( a couple of feet from the actual spigot). The patio is damp, but not flooded. Thank you for your help, everyone!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Pressure can build up due to the temperature being high.I doubt you lost much water. Probably just a bad washer on the hose reel connection. The actual piping is always under pressure and this would not harm it in any way.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

the house pressure was on the hose and spray nozzle so that is where the patio water came from no big deal.when you tie i the hose to the spigot on the hose maake sure to ruber Gasket is in the turning part..hand tighten it then a channel locks 1/4 turn to snug it.the other end takes a beating scrapping on the ground when rolling it up stepping on it.it is just a routine but always shut the spigot and set the nozzle with the hold pin to let the pressure off the rubber line...see how hot that water is when it sits in the sun and you flush it till it chlls out...if the nozzle isn't PIN set to vent that pressure will increase.. and drip at the nearest weak point...no harm done asking it can set the alarms off and make for useless plumber trips..for nothing......good luck


----------



## cluelessDIYer (Jun 26, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Just to make sure I understand both of you: Even though I left the water running over night.....no harm to the plumbing and not much water lost? Thank you for the good news!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Basically, all you did was "extend" the house piping, using the hose. As long as it didn't split the hose, you lost very little water.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

cluelessDIYer said:


> Just to make sure I understand both of you: Even though I left the water running over night.....no harm to the plumbing and not much water lost? Thank you for the good news!



you didn't leave the water running as such. You left pressure on a joint in the system that allowed for some leakage as apparently it did not seal perfectly. Unless there is a noticeable spray from the leaking joint anytime you have the spigot on and not actually using the hose, the amount lost due to that leakage should be minimal.

It isn't like you removed the spray nozzle and left the hose running. You simply lost whatever leaked from the gasket that didn't seal totally.


----------

